# S&W M&P 9mm compact or Beretta PX4 9mm subcompact?



## brent1202 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have narrowed my choice to these two fine guns as my first handgun. I truelly am 50/50 on which one to choose. I have even tossed around the idea of buying both, just one a .40 but I really dont need two right now. I'm sure I'll end up with both, but I need a few extra opinions. Love the way both feel and shoot. I have been looking at the M&P for some time, then the PX4 got my attention. I've read and watched every review I could get my hands on for both guns and both seem wonderful. So which, if you had the choice, would be your purchase and why? Thanks for looking and any help will be much appreciated, Brent.


----------



## guard dog (Dec 31, 2009)

Which ever feels right in your hand. If you could test fire them side by side you wouldn't have to ask.
Either pistol would be a good choice. The only way you will ever tell if you purchased the wrong or right one
is to buy them both. GOOD LUCK


----------



## brent1202 (Oct 13, 2009)

I asked the question knowing that buying both was the only way to truely know if I made the right choice or not. That's just not possible at the moment. If I did, I'd probably get the M&P in a .40 or .45. I'm really only wanting to get one gun at the moment. Like most things in my life, this is just the start of a collection. I'm just curious of the two, which would be better for a novice/ beginner?


----------



## rednecksportsman (Jan 2, 2010)

I am partial to the M&P, I own three of them but not a 9mm, all have been flawless and I wouldnt hesitate to buy another .


----------



## oldtrojan66 (Feb 2, 2010)

Can't say about the sub-compact, but I own a PX4 in 9mm and the only problem I've ever had is not being firm enough in the wrist and the new round did not load. I'm pretty sure this is the problem, as it has never failed to cycle when I was paying attention to a strong grip.


----------

